# best place to buy locusts



## fur (Feb 28, 2012)

hi all, got a bearded dragon  about 3m old, seems to be capable of eating hundreds of locusts a day, which will cost me a small fortune, just wondered best place to buy locusts and should i stick to crickets as they are cheaper? thanks


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

probly best to feed a mixture of well gutloaded insects?

have you tried buying in bulk online?

for example sherwood pets on here does 10 tubs delivered for £14 
or from somewhere like the livefoodwarehouse?


----------



## bluesimon (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi 
I use the live food warehouse, and have found them great, you get quite a few more than you order and next day delivery is only £2.50, if I have any problems they sort it out straight away, ie locust dying before arriving, or size not correct, but other than that no probs, and as pigglywiggly stated always make sure whatever you feed to your reptile is well gutloaded
Regards
Lisa an Si


----------



## rodgerthealien (May 1, 2011)

Live Foods

Everytime  - Free delivery and they arrive really quick. I have stuck to locusts for my adult beardies, with Morio worms once a week or so. But you can alternate with crickets as well to keep down cost.


----------

